# Bored of the iPhone 4 - Replacements?



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

As the title says really, I am a self admitted Apple fanboy. I'm just getting a bit bored of the iPhone 4.

I'm not due an upgrade for a fair few months yet, but wouldn't mind replacing my phone anyway!

What are people using at the moment?

Cheers,

L0z


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Samsung S3 and it is the tits also supposed to be much better than i-phone, I love it.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Charlie said:


> Samsung S3 and it is the tits also supposed to be much better than i-phone, I love it.


O rly?

I never really been a fan of the Samsung range, the S2 felt really cheap and 'plasticky'.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

New iPhone is due out very soon


----------



## Torque (May 7, 2012)

I'm in a similar position. Have iPhone 4 but am due an upgrade. Fancying 4S or S3 tbh


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Not enough difference for me to go for the 4s I don't think.

I really want to go back to HTC, I quite like the look of the One X tbh.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

L0z said:


> Not enough difference for me to go for the 4s I don't think.
> 
> I really want to go back to HTC, I quite like the look of the One X tbh.


An Apple fanboy who wants an Android phone?? Something ain't right there!!

Iphone 5 in 3 months - hold on!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

iPhone is getting old now and apple seem to have run out of ideas - the interface needs a total overhaul.
(posted from my iPhone)

I like the windows phone but would hold off that right now and the wife has an S3 and I have to say its much nicer to use?
Go down vodafone and have a play.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

WozzaTT said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > Not enough difference for me to go for the 4s I don't think.
> ...


I know!

It's just I've been using iOS6 for a week now, and even with it's slight adjustments, it's still the same.

I used to have a rooted HTC HD2, was probably the best phone I have ever owned tbh! Loved the size of it.

I have man hands...

L


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

L0z said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > L0z said:
> ...


Hmmm - that's disappointing about iOS6. Have to say I love my iPhone but I had an HTC Desire before that and it was a great phone. I just found the apps a bit lacking in comparison to Apple.

As Tosh says, iOS needs an overhaul. I want widgets!


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

It is only a beta at the moment, they might bring something amazing out of the bag...


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I think the S3 looks fantastic but I didn't realise just how big it was.

I'm in a similar dilema (3GS->4->4S) and now a little bored. I'm getting a Google Nexus today so going to play with android for a bit and see what I think. Main thing I would miss with iphone though is imessage (most of my mates and the mrs have iphones). Plus I love the integration with my AppleTV. Will see.

Will keep an interested eye on the thread


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

How much time do you spend messing on your phone to be bored????? Its a phone with extras, If you want more use a PC/tablet/laptop in my opinion......


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Danny1 said:


> How much time do you spend messing on your phone to be bored????? Its a phone with extras, If you want more use a PC/tablet/laptop in my opinion......


I spend a lot of time on my phone.

I have a laptop, a macbook and an ipad. But still use the phone a lot. And some of the standard phone features have just become a little boring thats all


----------



## Rmfx (Jul 11, 2012)

I hear what your saying. I have an iPhone 4 which is now out on contract and can't be arsed to upgrade to a 4s. If the iphone5 is out in a couple of months, I'll hold out to see what that is like


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Danny1 said:


> How much time do you spend messing on your phone to be bored????? Its a phone with extras, If you want more use a PC/tablet/laptop in my opinion......


A fair bit mate. When I'm out and about I use it a shed load.

It's a good stop gap between me and my MacBook Pro. Maybe an iPad is what I am secretly longing for...

Hmmm.

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

iphone will be the same, with a number 5 on the back - that's apples whole marketing strategy... :wink:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> iphone will be the same, with a number 5 on the back - that's apples whole marketing strategy... :wink:


It works though!

What phone are you using out of interest?


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Jailbreak your Phone! It becomes a totally new beast! You can change absolutely everything about the interface and the Cydia apps are fantastic.


----------



## Rmfx (Jul 11, 2012)

CWJ said:


> Jailbreak your Phone! It becomes a totally new beast! You can change absolutely everything about the interface and the Cydia apps are fantastic.


What's jailbreak and how do you do it?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

L0z said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > iphone will be the same, with a number 5 on the back - that's apples whole marketing strategy... :wink:
> ...


4s, it works but others work better as both a phone, a mobile device and have better interfaces with better battery life.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Rmfx said:


> CWJ said:
> 
> 
> > Jailbreak your Phone! It becomes a totally new beast! You can change absolutely everything about the interface and the Cydia apps are fantastic.
> ...


The jailbreak relinquishes Apples control over the iPhone allowing one to change almost any aspect of it. I have attached 2 photos. These demonstrate just a few possibilities including a drop down menu to control every aspect of the phone. They also show a 5 icon dock and a Dark Knight carrier logo. Cydia is the jailbreak app store and you can buy some really good apps from there - usually these are apps that Apple have disallowed from being sold in the mainstream app store for various reasons (usually financial!).

Google is your friend if you want more details but check out the Dev Team Blog as they are at the forefront of jailbreaking.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I upgraded my mi-fi to a Galaxy SIII yesterday & so far it seems a nice piece of kit.

Have been using iPhone 4 for a couple of years now & tbh i still feel it has the edge on the Galaxy, but that may be more down to my comfort with the iPhone as the Galaxy doesn't appear quite as intuative. The Galaxy screen is defo better & it's also quicker with it's quad core, however the syncing is a bit hit & miss & of course the GUI isn't quite as simple.

The other negative about the Galaxy is it's size & how it feels in your hands. It's alot thinner than the iPhone 4, but a much large face/screen & as it had a plastic back, it's quite slippery so already i'm having to invest in a full case.

Generally a good phone, however i feel the Galaxy is on a par with the 4, however the 5 will raise the bar further. I'll still be using my iPhone as my main mobile, but use the Galaxy as a tethering device (it's on 3) & may use for films on the go as it's screen is a step up from the 4 & would be handy for times when i've not taken my iPad out.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I jail broke mine a few weeks ago and agree it makes a huge difference. However it kept crashing/resetting so I reverted back after a few days. Not sure if I was just unlucky but was really gutted I had to go back as it made the phone tons better.

As for your comment about getting an iPad - I got a Google nexus yesterday. Fantastic (on it now) and it gives that fresh change I've been looking for without changing my phone. Also gives me a chance to try android. I have an iPad as well but may let that go now and just keep the nexus.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

senwar said:


> I jail broke mine a few weeks ago and agree it makes a huge difference. However it kept crashing/resetting so I reverted back after a few days. Not sure if I was just unlucky but was really gutted I had to go back as it made the phone tons better.
> 
> As for your comment about getting an iPad - I got a Google nexus yesterday. Fantastic (on it now) and it gives that fresh change I've been looking for without changing my phone. Also gives me a chance to try android. I have an iPad as well but may let that go now and just keep the nexus.


How does the Nexus compare to the iPad? Does it give you anything extra/better? I got an iPad 2 and then a 3 but after initially using it a lot I never even switch it on now and have gone back to using my Windows laptop for general web browsing etc.

That's a shame re the jailbreaking - I was thinking of having a go with my 4S to 'freshen it up' a bit but maybe I won't bother now.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

senwar said:


> I jail broke mine a few weeks ago and agree it makes a huge difference. However it kept crashing/resetting so I reverted back after a few days. Not sure if I was just unlucky but was really gutted I had to go back as it made the phone tons better.
> 
> As for your comment about getting an iPad - I got a Google nexus yesterday. Fantastic (on it now) and it gives that fresh change I've been looking for without changing my phone. Also gives me a chance to try android. I have an iPad as well but may let that go now and just keep the nexus.


Let me know if you are going to sell the iPad?

I thought about popping down to Three today to look at there iPad deals.

In regards to Jailbreaking, mine was jailbroken. But it kept on freezing, crashing, getting red hot! So I've just reverted it to the standard software. However, now I am running the iOS6 beta. Which was quite buggy until today! Notification that iOS6 Beta 3 is ready for download! Downloaded it and hey presto, it's so much better!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

L0z said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > I jail broke mine a few weeks ago and agree it makes a huge difference. However it kept crashing/resetting so I reverted back after a few days. Not sure if I was just unlucky but was really gutted I had to go back as it made the phone tons better.
> ...


Nothing startling in iOS6 though?


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

WozzaTT said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > senwar said:
> ...


It looks a bit fresher, but nothing drastic tbh.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

WozzaTT said:


> How does the Nexus compare to the iPad? Does it give you anything extra/better? I got an iPad 2 and then a 3 but after initially using it a lot I never even switch it on now and have gone back to using my Windows laptop for general web browsing etc.
> 
> That's a shame re the jailbreaking - I was thinking of having a go with my 4S to 'freshen it up' a bit but maybe I won't bother now.


An honest appraisal - the iPad is better - a little quicker, smoother and a greater range of apps - oh and the retina display is obviously superior (I didn't realise how much till I put them side by side - I think I'd got used to retina as standard). BUT - it's not £200+ better - not for my usage anyway. I can live with the lower res display and the speed/smoothness is nothing to concern me. Saying that, I've only been using an iPad again for 3 weeks.

However, the major plus point of the nexus for me is size. I've always liked the smaller tablets and this feels fantastic. The build quality is excellent, and I love the feel of the back of it. I sometimes don't like putting the iPad down for fear of scratching the back, this has like a golf ball effect. I am quite impressed by Google Play and love the fact you can download anything by any device and it will automatically install on the nexus - so I can download stuff via the iphone and within seconds its installed on the nexus. I know you can do similar with ipad's now - but this feature seems to work better. I also like the easier drag and drop abilities using Android file transfer.

I've got all but 2 apps running on the nexus that I have on the iPad - SkyGo & LoveFilm not yet ready for the latest android. But other than that, everything else I use works. The big test will come Monday when I take a train journey for work - but already I'm looking forward to using it on the train. I didn't realise I got the £15 Google play credit either (thought that was just a direct Google store offer) so my 16gb came delivered for £189 (got £10 off at Currys and free delivery), £15 Google Play credit, Transformers Dark of the Moon movie pre-loaded along with a Jeffrey Archer book. To be honest, I see it as a real bargain.

So - after that lengthy bit, my conclusion - if you just want a casual browser with good apps, a decent screen and ease of use - the Nexus is unbeatable. If you want the improved resolution (for films?), slightly smoother/quicker interface and Apple integration, plus don't mind the outlay, go for the iPad. But for me, I'm happy with the nexus, and this is my first ever use of android after years of Apple stuff. By the comments you make re: going back to your laptop - I honestly think the nexus would be good enough and is easier to justify having (in my opinion). I know some will keep an iPad and a nexus - me, no need for both. I've had all versions of the iPad and think the 3 is excellent and the usage has improved - but to say this is v1 of the nexus, the future does look good (although I bet I get an iPad mini if/when it comes out!)

As for the jailbreaking - to be fair, there's a lot more positive stories than mine but I couldn't be bothered to figure out what had caused the problem, so just reverted. Other people may have taken time to resolve it.



L0z said:


> Let me know if you are going to sell the iPad?
> 
> I thought about popping down to Three today to look at there iPad deals.
> 
> In regards to Jailbreaking, mine was jailbroken. But it kept on freezing, crashing, getting red hot! So I've just reverted it to the standard software. However, now I am running the iOS6 beta. Which was quite buggy until today! Notification that iOS6 Beta 3 is ready for download! Downloaded it and hey presto, it's so much better!


Ah - so you had the same probs as I did then re: jailbreaking!

Re: the iPad, a work colleague has already said he wants it but if he doesn't, I'll let you know.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

I have been jailbreaking my devices since 3.1.2 (3 iPhones and 2 iPads) and never once had a problem. I think it depends what jailbreak you use and yes, there is a learning curve but once you have got your head round it, it is really good.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

senwar said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > How does the Nexus compare to the iPad? Does it give you anything extra/better? I got an iPad 2 and then a 3 but after initially using it a lot I never even switch it on now and have gone back to using my Windows laptop for general web browsing etc.
> ...


Nice review! Interesting that you can download on the iPhone and stuff will appear on the Nexus. I didn't think they'd play nicely together.

To be honest I use the iPad so rarely now that I'm not sure I need/want a tablet at all, especially as I'm gearing myself up to buy a MacBook Pro. As it is, I've only really been using Safari on it recently and TV Catchup which is great for a bit of tv in bed.

Having said that I could probably sell the iPad, get myself a Nexus and still have a bit of change. Always nice to have a shiney new toy  .

Will see what the iPhone 5 brings as well although it's difficult to see what upcoming smartphones can do that's new and innovative at the moment - Siri is a bit of a gimmick as far as I'm concerned, for example.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

CWJ said:


> I have been jailbreaking my devices since 3.1.2 (3 iPhones and 2 iPads) and never once had a problem. I think it depends what jailbreak you use and yes, there is a learning curve but once you have got your head round it, it is really good.


Which one do you use?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

WozzaTT said:


> Nice review! Interesting that you can download on the iPhone and stuff will appear on the Nexus. I didn't think they'd play nicely together.
> 
> To be honest I use the iPad so rarely now that I'm not sure I need/want a tablet at all, especially as I'm gearing myself up to buy a MacBook Pro. As it is, I've only really been using Safari on it recently and TV Catchup which is great for a bit of tv in bed.
> 
> ...


Siri is genuinely the most annoying frustrating thing I've ever used.

It hardly ever gets my commands right - yet when I do a 'listen to this piece of crap' demonstration in anger to the mrs, voila, word for word is perfect! Grrrr. So it is probably more intelligent than I give it credit for!

I must say, I've been hugely impressed with the voice recognition on the nexus and am doing most of my searching via voice now. Excellent.

The sync/install thing surprised me - but its more down to the fact Google play is effectively a web/cloud site so you install an app to your account as opposed to the device - so the iphone is just acting as a browser. Very good though.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

WozzaTT said:


> CWJ said:
> 
> 
> > I have been jailbreaking my devices since 3.1.2 (3 iPhones and 2 iPads) and never once had a problem. I think it depends what jailbreak you use and yes, there is a learning curve but once you have got your head round it, it is really good.
> ...


At the moment I'm using Absinthe 2.0 but it varies with each release.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

senwar said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice review! Interesting that you can download on the iPhone and stuff will appear on the Nexus. I didn't think they'd play nicely together.
> ...


Keep the faith with Siri, with the iOS 6 update, Siri is reported to be epic.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

L0z said:


> What are people using at the moment?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> L0z


Nokia 8310.

You asked, I answered.

Cheers


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

redsilverblue said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > What are people using at the moment?
> ...


I guess someone has to still be using Nokia... :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

L0z said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > L0z said:
> ...


Oi, I like the snake game :lol: :lol:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Ha ha!

Snake 2 was the shiz!


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok ok I'm not that sad :lol: I actually have got an access to an old HTC that runs on windows mobile/android whichever you choose, but prefer to not to use it. No tapatroll, facebook, silly apps etc. etc. Complete peace of mind


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

As a apple fan myself, just bought the wife a Samsung s2. Great phone I'm converting soon


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

dazzadrew1 said:


> As a apple fan myself, just bought the wife a Samsung s2. Great phone I'm converting soon


I was never a fan of the S2, it just didn't feel right imo.

Glad she likes it though, I need to have a look at an s3 i think, people seem to be raving over it. However I have just got back into buying apps for my iPhone. I think I'm falling back in love with again.

I am an Apple fan boy for life.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

So I went into my local Three store today to have a play with the new s3.

It's a great device, however, I am not too sure I could live with Android. Also, the feel of the device just wasn't premium enough for the price it commands. I really wish Samsung would build a device that has the same quality feel as the iPhone.

Is it really that much to ask for?


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

L0z said:


> So I went into my local Three store today to have a play with the new s3.
> 
> It's a great device, however, I am not too sure I could live with Android. Also, the feel of the device just wasn't premium enough for the price it commands. I really wish Samsung would build a device that has the same quality feel as the iPhone.
> 
> Is it really that much to ask for?


Agreed. This is what put me off buying one too. iPhone 5 I guess it is then....


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

CWJ said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > So I went into my local Three store today to have a play with the new s3.
> ...


Indeed it is!

Have been reading about the possible launch of two iPhones this time around, could be interesting to see what sort of differences they can make?

iPhone / iPhone Nano?


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Mine$ wirKinnng p3rfikleey


----------



## minimumeffort (Jul 23, 2012)

Android of course!!


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

minimumeffort said:


> Android of course!!


Thanks for the input.


----------



## SonyVaio (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone know when the iPhone 5 or the 'New iPhone' is actually ging to hit the streets? I'm fed up waiting on it like many others but the rest of the competition really doesn't float my boat.

My contract is up and I'm busy searching. My current mobile is an iPhone 4 which was my first ever apple product and of course my first ever iPhone. I had a serious look at the HTC One and the Samsung S3 but the whole look, feel and use of them was nowhere near the quality feel nor did they have the simplicity of the iPhone. The iPhones touch screen is quite simply the best I've seen in any phone.

I've had nothing but touch screens phones for over a decade now, starting out when 'Three' came on the sceen and launched their network with the first touch screen phone - Motorola A920 - then upgraded to an A925 and then various others until my current iPhone 4.

Now having had the iPhone it would take a seriously good phone to take me away from the iPhone. I am always up for having a good search around and if the right phone came along I have no problem with ditching the apple, at the moment though there is just nothing that floats my boat. The samsung S3 although nice and thin is just so HUGE in your hand and you can't properly use the phone with just one hand (not got the biggest hands in the world but not small either). It is a similar case for the HTC too.

SO when is the iPhone 5 out??


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

SonyVaio said:


> Anyone know when the iPhone 5 or the 'New iPhone' is actually ging to hit the streets? I'm fed up waiting on it like many others but the rest of the competition really doesn't float my boat.
> 
> My contract is up and I'm busy searching. My current mobile is an iPhone 4 which was my first ever apple product and of course my first ever iPhone. I had a serious look at the HTC One and the Samsung S3 but the whole look, feel and use of them was nowhere near the quality feel nor did they have the simplicity of the iPhone. The iPhones touch screen is quite simply the best I've seen in any phone.
> 
> ...


No-one knows for sure. My guess is October but some reports are saying September.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

If you can hold out a couple of months are New iphone is supposed to be epic with a 4" screen, more memory, larger capicity, faster, better interface etc. Also the glass back that is fragile has been replaced with aluminium (apparently)

I personally have a 4S which i love but will still be getting the Iphone 5. I am a sucker for Apple and just love their products i also have a Ipad 2 

Apple are releasing a 7" Mini Ipad too soon so that could be interesting, 8)


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

A lot of ppl have been mentioning the S3, but not much has been said about the One X. Like apple, Samsung have amazing marketing power but don't always deliver. There's no doubt the s3 is a good phone, but as with all Samsung phones its all plasticy and feel cheap in your hand... Also not a big fan of the Samsung skin, feels a bit clunky... The One X on the other hand feels like a far more premium phone in your hand, the screen is fantastic and its very intuitive. I've always liked HTC phones but I'm not totally bias. I've had an iPhone 4 for the past 18 months and its a great phone, but I must say I prefer android. My iPhone was jailbroken which far improves the whole iPhone experience, and is a must if you are yet to try it. I never had any crashing problems at all, and never heard
of anyone having them until now tbh... What is do if I were you, is pick something up off eBay for a good price, then if you don't like it, sell it on again with noting much lost ;-)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

I had an HTC Desire before the 4S and thought it was great, I like Android too but for me Apple just edges it at the moment. I really must give jailbreaking a go though.

I bought an iPad 2 and then the 3 but I'm bored of it now - should sell it really as I've gone back to using my laptop.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

How much would you sell the Ipad 3 for ?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Basscube said:


> How much would you sell the Ipad 3 for ?


No idea what the going rate is to be honest but I'll find out and have a think. If I deffo decide to sell I'll pm you and you can have first dibs before it goes on ebay.

I was a bit daft really - I bought the 2 in January knowing full well that the 3 was coming out a couple of months later so I made a big loss when I sold it.

What do you use yours for? I've found that now I use my laptop for general web browsing again I hardly touch the ipad except for maybe looking at photos and watching the odd bit of tv on TVCatchup.


----------

